#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Montana Hotel, Ubon Ratchatani

## MeMock

After being disappointed at my recent stay at the Tokyo Hotel

I thought I would try the Montana hotel this time.

Located on the opposite side of the road from the Tokyo and about 500m closer to the park this place is much better value.

Beds are softer.
It has a fridge (with a mini-bar)
TV does have sat although it seems like only the BBC and 1 movie channel but that is better then nothing.
Room is slightly larger
Curtains are thicker
Service is better and friendlier.

Saw a sign for the Piano Karaoke Room but I wont be checking that out.
Small little eating place down stairs, looks like breakfast only.
Only about 200m from the big park.

----------


## MeMock

Montana Hotel
179/1-4 Upparat Rd
Ph 045 261748-50
montana.ubon[at]gmail.com

----------


## dirtydog

Furniture looks a bit tatty, how much is it per night?

----------


## MeMock

I swear I had that info in my first post, sorry Doggy - 400 baht per night.

Oh and a pic just for you...

----------


## MeMock

For just 400 baht the extras were a nice surprise.

----------


## sabang

Decent value for 400 bht. 

I'm looking for a cheapo hotel in Ubon to stay a couple of times a month for nights out, rather than drive back to the village with a gutful.

I wonder if there are any decent options for 250-300 bht?

----------


## MeMock

Go to the tokyo then Sabang (see my link in my OP)  as rooms start from 180 baht.

----------


## MeMock

The other option of course is the place out the back of the wrong way cafe which I understand is owned by them. If you plan on getting bladdered there I am sure they would do you a deal on a room.

----------


## Mid

paid more for less ,

looks a good deal to me  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ indeed. Even have chilled kanom Lay.

----------


## MeMock

Sabang, I asked Richard at the Wrong way cafe tonight about the rooms and he says the are 350 baht a night but are owned by some one else. Spoke to a few westerners and they reckon they are ok for a place to crash, new and clean was what they said.

----------


## MeMock

free wifi password is montana1234

It is only set up to me used in the lobby but as I am on the 2nd floor directly above I get a half decent connection.

----------


## MeMock

Hi Sabang, I have some more info for you.

The rooms at the wrong way cafe are 350 baht and actually look half decent.

The good thing for you is that you can park your car directly out the front of your room although you need to get there early as the place it seems is quite popular and you either cant get a car park or dont plan on leaving to early in the morning as you might be parked in.







I found a cheaper option for you though. Walk out of the wrong, cross the road and walk to your left for 50 metres.

There you will find Aree mansion.
Ph 045 265518-21
250 baht for a fan
300 for air con
2500 per month for fan
3500 per month for air con.

Small, hard beds (double), hot water, small TV with sat tv (so they say) and a small bar fridge.

If Mrs Sabang decides to hit the town with you book into the:

Phadaeng mansion.
www.phadaengmansion.com (dosn't seem to work)
phadaengmansion[at]hotmail.com
Ph: 045254600

Brand new, around 500 baht a night, comfy beds, good size tv with sat, fride, balcony. Walk out of the wrong way, ross the street and turn right walk for about 75 m.

----------


## sabang

Cheers MeMock, I'll certainly be enjoying some well deserved slumber in those places (mrs sabang can decide which). A night out in glamorous Ubon, shopping at Big C, Lotus or Makro next day then back out to the Sticks- a welcome respite from country living.

----------


## MeMock

Your lucky you are only half an hour away!

----------


## spiff

> 2500 per month for fan


Sounds like a good deal, would this include regular cleaning and fresh bedding?
Could sublet the room to other TDlers when not there.  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Mmm, good question as I forgot to ask. I would doubt it but you never know.

----------


## jimbone

The wrong way is one of the best deals in town...350/night. If you want wifi, might i suggest Phadaeng Mansion, (as mentioned, quite close to wrong way). Although more expensive, (500), the wifi is excellent, and the rooms spacious. 

Depends on your wallet!

----------


## MeMock

Phadaeng usually offer a 400 baht room as well (smaller bed) which makes it great value. Better then anything mentioned here.

----------


## MeMock

The traditional market? Which one is that?

I now also recommend a place called Pan House.

----------


## Nawty

What about the place where I stayed.....awesome floor to ceiling windows....

----------


## MeMock

Yeah but pity about the poor folk downstairs who had to put up with your 'show'.

The place was called Sunee Grand Hotel.

----------


## NOREX

Hello mate,

I just joined the site after reading your Ubon hotel reviews!

Me and a few mates will be going there for Songkran and are looking for a place with a pool. Do you have any recommendations of good spots? Nothing too flash, the pool is the major requirement really as Songkran can get a bit annoying after a while.

Thinking aboutPathumrat Hotel at the mo...

Thanks in advance,

Dave

----------


## MeMock

Hi Dave,

Is 1300 baht okay per night or are you chasing something cheaper?

----------

